# Just Arrived By Post - The Benrus Auto



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been waiting for


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice! Always enjoyed the brand, where my collecting all started, still have some sharp pieces stuck away


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

That one is very very nice always had a soft spot for black dials.Enjoy


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Very Nice,.........I have the Linen dial version


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice watches indeed.


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

that is one cool Benrus.......


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A sister to this perhaps?



















One of my favourites when I don't need a "date".

Mike


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a soft spot for Benrus.

They made a lot of great designs, typically with good quality ETA movements.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Such a neat and tidy little watch that does what it says on the tin. ..............and always brings positive comments when being worn.

Nice one.

Mike


----------



## Soulcharger (Jan 22, 2010)

bjohnson said:


> I've been waiting for


I once bought a Benrus at a flea market in St Louis, USA. It was destruction proof and lasted for years, kept great time, I kinda miss it now :dontgetit:

Chris Lalor


----------

